# internal regulator vs external regulator



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2008)

What would happen if I replaced my alternator with an internal regulator and my GTO has an external mounted regulator on the firewall?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> What would happen if I replaced my alternator with an internal regulator and my GTO has an external mounted regulator on the firewall?


You need to get the adapter harness to replace the external voltage regulator.
American Auto Wire has them for $19.00


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It would double regulate your voltage, double the chances for regulator failure, but it should work without incident. I replaced mine with a 1 wire, self exciting alternator and ditched the whole harness, and just connected a 10 gauge wire straight to the battery, that is all the wiring required. I got mine for $59.95 at Autozone, and they had it in stock.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jetstang said:


> It would double regulate your voltage, double the chances for regulator failure, but it should work without incident. I replaced mine with a 1 wire, self exciting alternator and ditched the whole harness, and just connected a 10 gauge wire straight to the battery, that is all the wiring required. I got mine for $59.95 at Autozone, and they had it in stock.


You can do that, but then you need to run a voltage meter to verify that it's charging as the alt light will no longer work.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> You need to get the adapter harness to replace the external voltage regulator.
> American Auto Wire has them for $19.00


so by buying the harness i too could do away with the external regulator and just have one (internal) i would like to clean up the firewall a little bit too


----------

